# Having hair coloured during pregnancy



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sure this is a ridiculous question, but I'm due to get my highlights done tomorrow (am in dire need   ) and was just wondering if this was OK, with the chemicals etc?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

As long as the chemicals don't touch your skin (i.e a head cap is used) then you will be fine. A full colour where the chemicals can seep in through your scalp is not reccomended.

Deb


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Make sure you go to a reputable hairdresser.  Avoid DIY kits. She will be aware of what to avoid in pregnancy

Jan


----------

